# Fuel/water separator



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the question?


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sorry, is it better to switch to the one that you’re able to drain the water off? See attached picture;


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RotorslapX71 said:


> Sorry, is it better to switch to the one that you’re able to drain the water off? See attached picture;
> View attachment 220115


Yes and get the aluminum head, not the plastic one because it will leak.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've been using the plastic Racor on 2 different boats for over 8 years without any problem BUT I only use Rec fuel in the boats. Also, I believe that you are not supposed to use the plastic base if the filter is mounted in enclosed spaces. I used the metal base on an inboard that I had a few years back and found that the metal corroded rather quickly underneath the painted surface of the base. FWIW, I find it difficult to see water in the plastic base so I end up draining it occasionally just to be on the safe side. I could probably do just as well with the metal base.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Frank Ucci said:


> I've been using the plastic Racor on 2 different boats for over 8 years without any problem BUT I only use Rec fuel in the boats. Also, I believe that you are not supposed to use the plastic base if the filter is mounted in enclosed spaces. I used the metal base on an inboard that I had a few years back and found that the metal corroded rather quickly underneath the painted surface of the base. FWIW, I find it difficult to see water in the plastic base so I end up draining it occasionally just to be on the safe side. I could probably do just as well with the metal base.


There is no problem using the clear bowl inside a hatch. There is a hose barb on the drain so you should use it. Slip a hose on it and route the hose out of one of your hull drains and into a container…voila, no gas draining inside a hatch. If you use the aluminum head use aluminum fittings and plugs or use brass fittings and plugs and TefGel on the threads to eliminate corrosion before it can begin.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There is no problem using the clear bowl inside a hatch. There is a hose barb on the drain so you should use it. Slip a hose on it and route the hose out of one of your hull drains and into a container…voila, no gas draining inside a hatch. If you use the aluminum head use aluminum fittings and plugs or use brass fittings and plugs and TefGel on the threads to eliminate corrosion before it can begin.


do they have a stainless version of that head? And how do I know what size to get? Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RotorslapX71 said:


> do they have a stainless version of that head? And how do I know what size to get? Thanks


There is no stainless version that I know of. Get whatever size you can fit where you want to mount it. I would not be overly OCD about the aluminum head just do what I recommended and keep it clean and you will be fine. Mine is almost 7 years old with no issues.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Draining the bowl below decks isn't a problem for me but USCG regulations actually require the use of flame resistant metal bowls below deck. The corrosion problem I've encountered is with the bowl itself.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

You can get a stainless head which will accept Racor filters and bowls. They sell them at West Marine, Parts Vu and many of the local marine dealers here in south Florida. They're very durable when exposed to the salt air that lives in the bilges.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm replacing mine this year including the bracket. It's been on there since "97 and working. My ideal filter would have some part or all clear so I don't have to take it off to check it


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

RotorslapX71 said:


> do they have a stainless version of that head? And how do I know what size to get? Thanks


Yamaha sells a stainless filter head. SIM Yamaha


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I'm replacing mine this year including the bracket. It's been on there since "97 and working. My ideal filter would have some part or all clear so I don't have to take it off to check it


when I bought my boat last year, it still had the original racor on it. So when I had the fuel line replaced, they replaced that filter with the oil filter looking one…. I’d rather have one like that racor. Just gotta figure out which size I need for my motor….


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Over time the bowl and filter will fuse together. It’s a design flaw a small pin corrodes and causes the problem. They do there job well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RotorslapX71 said:


> when I bought my boat last year, it still had the original racor on it. So when I had the fuel line replaced, they replaced that filter with the oil filter looking one…. I’d rather have one like that racor. Just gotta figure out which size I need for my motor….


The bigger the better.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I had fits with a Racor filter that I ordered online a few months ago. It was apparently a Chinese knock off and the actual filter worked fine, but the plastic bowl melted from the gas. Cheapie clear bowl. I went thru 2 of them and couldn't use the boat, then finally the supplier sent me a blue bowl that they said had been tested with a high level of alcohol. That one worked fine and is still on the boat.

Some of you will likely remember the thread. Those clear bowls literally melted into goo and I posted pictures of them here. I solidly agree with the need for a filter/separator. I won't go into the endless headaches I had with water in the fuel. I did switch to non-ethanol fuel but many don't.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gogittum said:


> I had fits with a Racor filter that I ordered online a few months ago. It was apparently a Chinese knock off and the actual filter worked fine, but the plastic bowl melted from the gas. Cheapie clear bowl. I went thru 2 of them and couldn't use the boat, then finally the supplier sent me a blue bowl that they said had been tested with a high level of alcohol. That one worked fine and is still on the boat.
> 
> Some of you will likely remember the thread. Those clear bowls literally melted into goo and I posted pictures of them here. I solidly agree with the need for a filter/separator. I won't go into the endless headaches I had with water in the fuel. I did switch to non-ethanol fuel but many don't.


I run ethanol gas and never have water in the filter bowl. I guess I’m lucky! I top off the tank on the way home from fishing and the only additive is Yamaha Ring Free.


----------

